# new tubby arrived in CT



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

It's the TSS Hobbies tubby and it's a beauty. Help wanted in purchasing a good power supply and trackmate system. Any suggestions. thanks, Bob Beers:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Sweet!! 
Timing system.. http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=10
Power Supply.. http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=12 
Wish I could help more with the power supply and trackmate question, I have no experience with them. (wall warts and no timing here lol) 
I'll gladly help break it in tho! :thumbsup: I'm from CT as well.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I will attest to the Listed products and have had them in use for about a year at this time. They work well together, and the track can also run without the power supply. 

Any questions give a call.


Rob


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*thanks*

I will contact Trackmate!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Bob;

PICTURES Please! We still race on your old tubby up here in Minnesota. Are you ever gonna stop by and turn laps with us?

Trackmate power supplies work very well, I second that motion. We have two in use up here.

Tom


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Bump. How about pictures? 

Tom


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a trackmate PS and timer on my tubby too. It's awesome!


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> It's the TSS Hobbies tubby and it's a beauty. Help wanted in purchasing a good power supply and trackmate system. Any suggestions. thanks, Bob Beers:thumbsup:


I have raced on this track when at TSS hobbies, they did an excellent job installing the original aurora track. Long painstaking work but well worth it.

Great purchase for you.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in Ct, I would love to run some laps on that.


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Where about in CT are you?


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I know what I would do if I had a tub track.
Does it have the corner for Aurora electric lap counters? 

I would get three Aurora electric lap counters and build a circuit to interface 
optical sensors to them. The circuit makes the counters work reliably for 
the slowest T-jet to the fastest magnet car. How cool would that be?


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

I am so jealous Bob! You beat me to this one.They took your offer after I low balled them as usual!
Al


----------

